# Using Royal Purple 5w30



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

I've been using Royal Purple 5w30 in my 05 m6 GTO but while at a mechanic shop with another vehicle I was told it will leave deposits in my engine and that Amsoil is better. Any opinions on this? I've heard of Amsoil but when I first bought my car 2 years ago read all over this forum that Royal Purple was the best, better than Mobil 1 or anything else. Has anybody found that RP leaves deposits inside their engines? At almost $10 a quart it shouldn't do this.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Let me guess. He sells amsoil? Anyway if a person changes the oil at scheduled preventive maintanace intervals there is not a bad oil out there. Your car will run forever on dino. So now you've upgraded to a well known brand name and have had no problems but all of a sudden RP is the DEVIL. hahahahahahaha Opinions are like elbows. We all got's a couple... There is no miracle cure in a bottle.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I haven't really found any threads on any forums that said a oil was the reason they actually blew a motor. IMO, spend your money better. Mobil1 is just fine for the LS2engine. I ran whatever crap was on sale at the time in my LS1 and it ran like a champ.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

One day I went to a independent cycle shop. He had some K&N oil filters. I asked the price. He told me and started telling me FRAM made K&N oil filters and since Fram made Harley Davidson filter too they were not allowed to be sold in HD dealerships. Of course I said thank you and went and spent my money elsewhere. Really if your gonna attempt to "inform" someone. At least be correct.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

jpalamar said:


> I haven't really found any threads on any forums that said a oil was the reason they actually blew a motor. IMO, spend your money better. Mobil1 is just fine for the LS2engine. I ran whatever crap was on sale at the time in my LS1 and it ran like a champ.


Exactly. If you change your oil within a reasonable time frame it doesn't matter pretty much what you use. Having a cam with a larger ramp rate and heavy springs pressures I buy whatever is on sale and use a ZDDP additive and TufOil.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> Exactly. If you change your oil within a reasonable time frame it doesn't matter pretty much what you use. Having a cam with a larger ramp rate and heavy springs pressures I buy whatever is on sale and use a ZDDP additive and TufOil.


Thanks guys; you confirmed what I thought initially. I'd heard years ago that Pennzoil crudded up your engine if you used it and yet I had been using it for years without any problems. I didn't check but wouldn't be surprised if the mechanic might have been an Amsoil distributor, he didn't push it as hard as the repairs he wanted to do on my other car (2000 Bonneville SSEI) that day. 
I don't drive my GTO but about 4-5 months out of the year due to my line of work being mostly overseas so am not as knowledgeable as some on this forum are. Thanks again. 2 years of ownership and still loving this car!


----------

